# Heathers Heavenly Vapes Now Available Locally



## ShaneW (2/8/14)

Heathers Heavenly Vapes has been a staple in many SA vapers vape diet for many months. It is one of the best all round Juice vendors that I have come across. They offer a huge variety of custom juices that will satisfy anybodies preferance.

We have selected a few of our favourite flavours to start off with but will be taking orders for any of their variants in the future.

My personal favourite is Heavenly Tobacco (RY4) that I can only describe as a 'burnt caramel' tobacco is so delicous I have to pry the bottle from my wifes claws everytime I want a refill 

Our target price (Cu$toms dependant) is R120 for 18ml. Please note that it is bottled in the USA and is not rebottled in any way. 18ml is their wholesale bottle (hence the reason you cannot purchase 18ml directly) and will initially only be available in 60/40 VG/PG ratio. HHV do however offer a variety of ratios, all of which are available to you on our next order.

If there is a custom mix you would like, I would suggest visiting http://www.heathersheavenlyvapes.com/  to see the options. Any custom order can be placed in this thread and will be order in our next order.

Our initial order consists of the following of our personal favourites:

Heavenly Tobacco
Why did we change the name from Heavenly RY4? Customers have raved about our new take on the traditional RY4, but it is more rich and complex than any RY4 on the market, so we decided to rename it Heavenly Tobacco. Nice slightly sweet tobacco flavor with notes of nuts, vanilla and caramel.

Peanut Butter Cookie
Just like grandma's straight out of the oven...

Atomic Grasshopper
Think back to when you had the best mint chocolate chip ice cream ever... Yup, this is it!

Dark Horse
Dark Horse is an extracted tobacco that contains both cigarette and pipe tobacco qualities. Slightly punchy, grassy, earthy and flavorful with just the right hint of spice.
*(This to me is the most realistic cigarette tasting juice I have tried)*

Heavenly Waffles
Our waffles are out of this world delicious. Add ingredients to the waffles like pecan and banana, extra syrup, extra butter and fruit toppings. Make em the way you like them using the choices
*(We have selected Blueberry and strawberry, both with maple syrup) to start with.*

Huntsman
Huntsman is another in our line of extracted tobaccos. A medium bodied tobacco with woody, earthy tones. Great tobacco flavor without being too heavy.

Maple EH?
Maple Eh? is a wonderful, full bodied maple tobacco. Bright with a nice maple undertone.

Pirates Booty
The finest Caribbean tobacco extract is what this tasty vape is all about. Slightly sweet and spicy this vape combines all the great qualities of a fine Caribbean tobacco into one tasty vape.

Temptation
Temptation is a tobacco with creamy, chocolate undertones. It's a departure from Oompa and stands on it's own with a earthy tobacco tone.

White Lie
White Lie is a wonderful blend of fresh coconut and fresh pear. This magical combination produces a wonderful, full bodied flavor combination that is out of this world.

As I said in another thread, I dont want to put an ETA on this so as to avoid dissapointment. What I will say is that it has left the USA a week ago. It is travelling on a shipping method that is a first for us but I am led to believe it will be here this coming week (around 9th August).

As soon as it has landed I will update this thread accordingly.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## rogue zombie (2/8/14)

Nice sounding flavours. Can't wait.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BillW (2/8/14)

Awesome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (2/8/14)

And now HHV. Its been a good news day.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dr Evil (2/8/14)

Dude, you gonna make me broke, I'm addicted to HHT 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silverbear (2/8/14)

Can I place my order for Huntsman and RY4 now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (2/8/14)

Silverbear said:


> Can I place my order for Huntsman and RY4 now



Yes sir you may


----------



## Silver (3/8/14)

Marvellous @ShaneW. 
Great!!


----------



## Andre (3/8/14)

You have made a super selection - probably a pick of all their best sellers!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Zodiac (3/8/14)

Wow, congrats @ShaneW, our local selection is becoming more and more interesting. I remember when i started vaping the beginning of last year, good juices were so hard to cone by. All the best with your acquisition

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (6/8/14)

@ShaneW could you please put me down for some Huntsman if you have it in 6mg? Also looking for some H1N1 if that is available in 6? Otherwise I'll probably just take it in 12mg.


----------



## Sir Vape (6/8/14)

Boom nice


----------



## Al3x (6/8/14)

@ShaneW put me down for atomic grasshopper and peanut butter cookie, 0mg, 80VG/20PG on your next order

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Al3x (6/8/14)

@ShaneW when will you be doing the next order for both hhv and bobas?


----------



## Sir Vape (6/8/14)

Hi

What mg will you be getting in with this order?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (6/8/14)

Sorry for only replying now, things have been crazy lately.



Silverbear said:


> Can I place my order for Huntsman and RY4 now


No Problem, I will have them in 12mg... is that ok?



Snape of Vape said:


> @ShaneW could you please put me down for some Huntsman if you have it in 6mg? Also looking for some H1N1 if that is available in 6? Otherwise I'll probably just take it in 12mg.


Only have the huntsman in 12mg this time around. Would you like it in 12mg now or should I order 6mg for you next time around? Sorry but all the H1N1 flew out the door this morning.



Al3x said:


> @ShaneW when will you be doing the next order for both hhv and bobas?


I'm almost certain the HHV is gonna fly soon after landing so probably the same day it arrives 



The Inhaler said:


> Hi
> 
> What mg will you be getting in with this order?


Heavenly is available in 6,12,18 all the others are only in 12mg but if you want anything, post it here and ill include in the next order.


----------



## Dr Evil (6/8/14)

@ShaneW what's the price of the hht?

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## ShaneW (6/8/14)

Dr Evil said:


> @ShaneW what's the price of the hht?
> 
> Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


 
All HHV will be R120 per 18ml

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (6/8/14)

ShaneW said:


> All HHV will be R120 per 18ml


 

Good pricing


----------



## Snape of Vape (6/8/14)

@ShaneW could you perhaps get me both in 6mg on the next order?


----------



## Sir Vape (6/8/14)

Blueberry Muffin
Caramel Apple Tobacco
Cin City
P'Nut Butter Cookie

all in 6mg	60 vg - 40 pg
18ml please


----------



## ShaneW (6/8/14)

Snape of Vape said:


> @ShaneW could you perhaps get me both in 6mg on the next order?


 
No Problem on the HHV, added to the list.
I'm not sure when I will be ordering Nicoticket again. They not taking on wholesalers at the moment and this was just a trial run. I will include yours next time for sure though 



The Inhaler said:


> Blueberry Muffin
> Caramel Apple Tobacco
> Cin City
> P'Nut Butter Cookie
> ...


 
No problem added to the list!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (6/8/14)

I will be starting a new thread for custom requests on the next order. Until then, you guys can put your requests here.

Thanks once again for the support... you guys rock!


----------



## Sir Vape (6/8/14)

Awesome


----------



## Silverbear (7/8/14)

Look like I will holding out till the end of the month, two birthdays in the family this month has flattened the pocket. 

Will place my order for Huntsman 18mg and 12mg and RY4 18mg at the end of the month. So if you can plan your next order to include this I will be happy.

Thanks @ShaneW


----------



## ShaneW (7/8/14)

Silverbear said:


> Look like I will holding out till the end of the month, two birthdays in the family this month has flattened the pocket.
> 
> Will place my order for Huntsman 18mg and 12mg and RY4 18mg at the end of the month. So if you can plan your next order to include this I will be happy.
> 
> Thanks @ShaneW


 
Perfect, will do. Thanks for the confirmation


----------



## KimH (7/8/14)

Please put me down for 12mg Heavenly Waffles (Blueberry) and 12mg Atomic Grasshopper


----------



## ShaneW (7/8/14)

Done... thanks @KimH

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MarkK (8/8/14)

damit... I am starting to hate this forum lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Al3x (17/8/14)

Hi @ShaneW Any idea eta the next order of hhv, I know the bobas will be here some time this week


----------



## ShaneW (17/8/14)

Al3x said:


> Hi @ShaneW Any idea eta the next order of hhv, I know the bobas will be here some time this week



Around 12th September


----------



## rogue zombie (17/8/14)

Okay so can I please book:

2 x Grasshopper
1 x Heavenly Tabacco

All 30ml and 18mg

Edit: oh wait, are you getting 18ml bottles. Because that's cool too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (17/8/14)

@ShaneW are you bringing in any Cin City by any chance?


----------



## ShaneW (17/8/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Okay so can I please book:
> 
> 2 x Grasshopper
> 1 x Heavenly Tabacco
> ...



No problem... 



Yiannaki said:


> @ShaneW are you bringing in any Cin City by any chance?



That will definitely be in the next order

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki (17/8/14)

ShaneW said:


> No problem...
> 
> 
> 
> That will definitely be in the next order


Where do I sign up for some


----------



## ShaneW (17/8/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Where do I sign up for some



You can put your request right here


----------



## rogue zombie (17/8/14)

I second Caramel, Apple Tabacco

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (17/8/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I second Caramel, Apple Tabacco



That will also be included, I'm vaping it at the moment. Very nice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (17/8/14)

I can imagine!


----------



## baksteen8168 (22/8/14)

@ShaneW 

My booking for next HHV order 

PG/VG ratio of 40/60

1 x 6mg Heavenly Waffles (Blueberry + Maple) - 30ml
1 x 6mg Sparkling Cranberry - 30ml

Thanks Bud!


----------



## ShaneW (22/8/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> @ShaneW
> 
> My booking for next HHV order
> 
> ...



Cool, ill add those. Just remember the hhv is only available in 18ml from Juicy Joes  

Thanks bud!


----------



## baksteen8168 (22/8/14)

ShaneW said:


> Cool, ill add those. Just remember the hhv is only available in 18ml from Juicy Joes
> 
> Thanks bud!


 Missed that one.

Could you change it to :

PG/VG ratio of 40/60

2 x 6mg Heavenly Waffles (Blueberry + Maple) - 18ml
2 x 6mg Sparkling Cranberry - 18ml

Sorry for that


----------



## ShaneW (22/8/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> Missed that one.
> 
> Could you change it to :
> 
> ...



No problem... Thank you for the order  expecting the it to arrive in around 3 weeks

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (22/8/14)

ShaneW said:


> No problem... Thank you for the order  expecting the it to arrive in around 3 weeks


 
Was only expecting this to be available end of September. 
Can we arrange for September Payday for these items (sooner if I hide money effectively?)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## crack2483 (22/8/14)

@ShaneW put me down for 3 X Heavenly T 12mg and 2 X Waffles (blueberry maple) 12mg

Thank you. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen (22/8/14)

Hi Shane

Can you put me down for:

5 x Heavenly Tobacco 12 mg
5 x Heavenly Tobacco 6 mg
3 x Heavenly Waffles 12 mg

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## ShaneW (22/8/14)

crack2483 said:


> @ShaneW put me down for 3 X Heavenly T 12mg and 2 X Waffles (blueberry maple) 12mg
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


 
No prob, will do. thanks!



Stephen said:


> Hi Shane
> 
> Can you put me down for:
> 
> ...


 
No prob... which waffles would you like? Strawberry, Blueberry or chocolate?


----------



## ShaneW (22/8/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> Was only expecting this to be available end of September.
> Can we arrange for September Payday for these items (sooner if I hide money effectively?)


 
No prob at all

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stephen (22/8/14)

could you make it blueberry...


----------



## ShaneW (22/8/14)

Stephen said:


> could you make it blueberry...


 
Yes sir... thanks!


----------



## ShaneW (23/8/14)

Stephen said:


> Hi Shane
> 
> Can you put me down for:
> 
> ...


 
So I take it you are enjoying the heavenly tobacco?

Just watch out to vape it too much continuously, you might start losing the taste as your taste buds get accustomed to the flavour and tunes it out. I've got this problem big time.


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (24/8/14)

@ShaneW, are any of these juices still available or can i only get it on the next order?


----------



## ShaneW (24/8/14)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> @ShaneW, are any of these juices still available or can i only get it on the next order?



Hi 

I'm currently sold out and the next order will be here in 2-3 weeks time. 
Sorry about that.


----------



## Yiannaki (24/8/14)

Please put me down for Cin City 30ml. 18mg. 50/50 (if possible)


----------



## ShaneW (24/8/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Please put me down for Cin City 30ml. 18mg. 50/50 (if possible)


 
Hi.
Already placed the order. I did order 1 x cin city in 18mg. All my HHV are 18mls though (Wholesale size).

Hope this is acceptable.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (24/8/14)

ShaneW said:


> Hi.
> Already placed the order. I did order 1 x cin city in 18mg. All my HHV are 18mls though (Wholesale size).
> 
> Hope this is acceptable.


Thanks bud 

That's perfect!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Al3x (9/9/14)

Hi @ShaneW any new on the eta of the next batch


----------



## ShaneW (9/9/14)

Hi @Al3x 

There was a bit of a delay with the Forex clearance. But it's somewhere between US and SA at the moment. Expect it to be here next week sometime. 

Will keep you guys posted...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## crack2483 (9/9/14)

ShaneW said:


> Hi @Al3x
> 
> There was a bit of a delay with the Forex clearance. But it's somewhere between US and SA at the moment. Expect it to be here next week sometime.
> 
> Will keep you guys posted...



Still only available in 18ml max?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaneW (10/9/14)

crack2483 said:


> Still only available in 18ml max?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Yip. That's the wholesale agreement I have with them. 
No idea why they want it that way though


----------



## Sir Vape (10/9/14)

You ordered my cin cin Shane?


----------



## rvdwesth (10/9/14)

@ShaneW what is the PG\VG ratio. You remember my problem with HRH?


----------



## ShaneW (11/9/14)

Sir Vape said:


> You ordered my cin cin Shane?



Sorry man... What was your handle before sir vape? Was it inhaler?


----------



## ShaneW (11/9/14)

rvdwesth said:


> @ShaneW what is the PG\VG ratio. You remember my problem with HRH?



Hi. Unfortunately this order is all 60/40 except the custom requests. 
If you send me a request I can include in the next round


----------



## Sir Vape (11/9/14)

ShaneW said:


> Sorry man... What was your handle before sir vape? Was it inhaler?


Yip!!!


----------



## ShaneW (11/9/14)

Sir Vape said:


> Yip!!!



Yes sir... Have 4 for you. PB cookie, caramel apple tobacco, cin city and blubbery muffin in 6mg

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape (11/9/14)

NOM NOM!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ConradS (22/9/14)

Hi Shane, When do you expect to have some Huntsman back in stock?


----------



## ShaneW (22/9/14)

ConradS said:


> Hi Shane, When do you expect to have some Huntsman back in stock?



I wish I could give you an ETA but the order is lost somewhere. It's apparently due to the SAPO strike. It should have been here 2 weeks ago already. I'll update this thread as soon as I know what is going on


----------



## baksteen8168 (22/9/14)

ShaneW said:


> I wish I could give you an ETA but the order is lost somewhere. It's apparently due to the SAPO strike. It should have been here 2 weeks ago already. I'll update this thread as soon as I know what is going on


 
SAPO - Killing small businesses one strike at a time.

Hope you find it @ShaneW - I am waiting for a package (not from you  ) that should have been here just before the JHB vape meet...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (22/9/14)

Wish that this strike comes to end really soon!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## capetocuba (22/9/14)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Wish that this strike comes to end really soon!


Yeah I so agree. Been waiting on some juice from another US vendor, normally takes 2 weeks maximum, now onto week 4 of wait


----------



## Cat (22/9/14)

damn, i need to order some HHV today.

Friday, we had to get out of the office because police used teargas on SAPO workers in the railway station concourse below our offices. Lot of people were taken to hospital. It was odd, because we'd had a fire drill the day before but this time, when we walked out, there was enough teargas in the air to irritate eyes and affect some people's breathing. Not me, of course, i just waited until we got out into the yard before sucking on the vape again.


----------



## baksteen8168 (22/9/14)

capetocuba said:


> Yeah I so agree. Been waiting on some juice from another US vendor, normally takes 2 weeks maximum, now onto week 4 of wait


According to SAPO's facebook page... gauteng mail is delayed by 4 weeks... And that is if the strike ends now... fml...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Sir Vape (22/9/14)

I thought the strike had ended.


----------



## baksteen8168 (22/9/14)

Sir Vape said:


> I thought the strike had ended.


It did... and then another one started hours later...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## capetocuba (22/9/14)

From the Facebook page that was communicated today!

A number of post offices in the Cape Town have been closed for safety reasons, following incidents of intimidation. They are:
Bontheuwel
Eersterivier
Fish Hoek
Khayelitsha
Lavistown
Mfuleni
Mowbray
Sun valley
Valyland
Wynberg

A number of post office outlets, listed below, are closed for the safety of our customers and employees today, following incidents of intimidation. We apologise for the inconvenience. 
Albemarle 
Alberton 
Alrode
Bluegumview
Boipatong
Boitumelo
Chrissiesfontein
De Deur
Duduza
Dunnottar 
Edenpark
Eldoradopark
Evaton
Germiston
Heidelberg
Henley On Klip
Ironside
Katlehong
Khumalo
Kwenzekile
Kyalami
Mafatsana
Masoheng
Meyerton
Moroka
Nigel
Orange Farm
Palm Ridge
Randhart
Rensburg
Rivonia
Rothdene 
Sebokeng
Sharpeville
Stretford
Three Rivers
Tokoza
Vanderbijlpark
Vereeniging
Wadeville
Walkerville (Rpo)
Zola
Zuurfontein

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (22/9/14)

capetocuba said:


> From the Facebook page that was communicated today!
> 
> A number of post offices in the Cape Town have been closed for safety reasons, following incidents of intimidation. They are:
> Bontheuwel
> ...


 
Yup, also closed is their service desk. so sick of these idiots. fire the lot of them and find others who want to work. complaining about not getting permanent contracts while others do... if you look at some of their spelling on facebook, then you can see why they are not permanent... imbeciles... i wouldn't employ you either...

/rant

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## capetocuba (22/9/14)

Sorry @ShaneW we have hijacked your thread ...


----------



## ShaneW (22/9/14)

LOL, no problem... the more info I have the better. Not that it helps 

This really sucks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (22/9/14)

capetocuba said:


> Sorry @ShaneW we have hijacked your thread ...


Technically it is only half a hijack. Lol. Juice is somewhere with sapo so sapo comments are relevant.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (22/9/14)

ShaneW said:


> LOL, no problem... the more info I have the better. Not that it helps
> 
> This really sucks!


It does, but rest assured that we all know this is not your fault.


----------



## Al3x (22/9/14)

at least this way we can vape as soon as we receive the well steeped HHV

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (22/9/14)

Al3x said:


> at least this way we can vape as soon as we receive the well steeped HHV


 
Yip, very well steeped... it was mixed 3 and a half weeks ago


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (22/9/14)

4 weeks delay  that really sucks! Just hope they don't damage any parcels! Rather be delayed but not damaged!


----------



## ShaneW (22/9/14)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> 4 weeks delay  that really sucks! Just hope they don't damage any parcels! Rather be delayed but not damaged!


 
If it does take another 4 weeks I'm gonna be highly pissed off! Problem is there is no-one to vent your frustration upon, the call center is non operational


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (22/9/14)

We need an_ inside guy_ at SAPO and at customs so we get stuff '_organized_' quicker

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (23/9/14)

Not HHV but my zamplebox was sent 56 days ago from the US, still not here, way past the point of frustration


----------



## 6ghost9 (26/9/14)

I have been eyeing the site daily to see when its gna be back in stock..... I need some of this is my life! WHY SAPO??????

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## capetocuba (26/9/14)

*Good news!!!!! ... I hope ....*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## ShaneW (13/10/14)

Apologies to everyone that is still waiting for the HHV, still absolutely no word about the shipment 

I wish I could give you something but SAPO insist its not even in the country yet... impossible but what can we do.

What I will be doing in the future is using courier as appose to USPS/SAPO, I'm not prepared to let this happen again. Lesson learnt... school fees paid

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Silver (13/10/14)

Sorry to hear @ShaneW 
Thanks for the update

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (13/10/14)

tnks for the update sir!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (13/10/14)

Hey man I hear ya. Sorry bro.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (13/10/14)

SAPO has become SWAPO in my head.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ShaneW (13/10/14)

Thanks guys. Its had me really bummed lately, tied up quite a bit of capital that should of gone to expanding the juice offerings. Not to worry though, will be back in full swing shortly!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (13/10/14)

ShaneW said:


> Thanks guys. Its had me really bummed lately, tied up quite a bit of capital that should of gone to expanding the juice offerings. Not to worry though, will be back in full swing shortly!


Still holding thumbs for you that the shipment turns up, byt vas boet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Al3x (14/10/14)

don't worry @ShaneW I am sure it will pitch up soon.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki (14/10/14)

@ShaneW This is really a tough situation man. I'm sure it will all turn up and everyone will enjoy their super steeped liquids  

SAPO have noticed how everyone enjoys a good steeped liquid and now offer this service for free as we all know how hard it is to steep a liquid that you like.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (20/10/14)

Don't worry Shane. We know it isn't your fault. As Yiannaki said. We will have some well steeped juice eventually. Hahaha

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cat (22/10/14)

Yes, true that. Some of them are ok when they arrive after 3 weeks, but some - like Huntsman - definitely need another 2 or 3 weeks steeping. i also have an order but i think it's only been 2 weeks since i did it...i'm coping up for now with some mtbaker Coumarin Pipe with a bit of Boxer extract added. i'm looking forward to getting the Sludge again.


----------



## ShaneW (8/11/14)

Order has been placed for heathers, this time via Fedex... cant wait for SAPO any longer! This should of happened a while ago already but I was hopeful of the package finally arriving and also running low on capital.
Unfortunately the order is not as big as the initial order as we have to start building again but all the custom orders have been included.
Its currently been mixed and I will give you an ETA as soon as I know, I'm estimating around 2 weeks though.

Apologies again for the long delay and thanks for all your patience!

At least if the lost package ever arrives we will have plenty stock

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Sir Vape (8/11/14)

Awesome stuff bro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (8/11/14)

Hi @ShaneW 

This is great news, thanks for the update!

Do you still want us to resubmit those old orders to you or do you still have them on record?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ShaneW (8/11/14)

Silver said:


> Hi @ShaneW
> 
> This is great news, thanks for the update!
> 
> Do you still want us to resubmit those old orders to you or do you still have them on record?



They've already been ordered  yours included. 

And if the original package ever arrives, you can purchase your custom order again at a substantial discount if you wish

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (8/11/14)

ShaneW said:


> They've already been ordered  yours included.
> 
> And if the original package ever arrives, you can purchase your custom order again at a substantial discount if you wish



Aah, brilliant @ShaneW, many thanks!


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (9/11/14)

Great news @ShaneW! Please confirm if my order is included as well. Thanks


----------



## Marzuq (10/11/14)

@ShaneW what will you be getting in 6mg nic?


----------



## baksteen8168 (10/11/14)

@ShaneW - Please also confirm if mine is there too.


----------



## ShaneW (10/11/14)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Great news @ShaneW! Please confirm if my order is included as well. Thanks


 
Yes, I have all of yours included except dragons fire, sorry about that, not sure how I missed it. It is in the original order but I somehow scratched it from this new order. I do have the other 11 bottles on order for you though.



Marzuq said:


> @ShaneW what will you be getting in 6mg nic?


 
I have order the following in 6mg, in very limited quantities though.
Heavenly T, Temptation, Blueberry Waffles (with maple), Strawberry Waffles (with maple), PB Cookie, Atomic GH, White Lie, Caramel Apple Tobacco, Cin City, Gaia, Maple EH, Pirates Booty, Sparkling Cranberry & Dark Horse




baksteen8168 said:


> @ShaneW - Please also confirm if mine is there too.


 
Yes sir it is


Guys, please understand that this order is not a huge order as the SAPO incident strangled the HHV cashflow, but we will rebuild stock with each order. HHV is a difficult one to stock as there are so many flavour variations in each nic level, the stock levels have to be considerable to cater for everyone but we are working on it  

Thanks for all the support guys

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (10/11/14)

ShaneW said:


> Yes, I have all of yours included except dragons fire, sorry about that, not sure how I missed it. It is in the original order but I somehow scratched it from this new order. I do have the other 11 bottles on order for you though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome news. I will check them all out in the morn and place my order straight after .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (10/11/14)

ShaneW said:


> Yes, I have all of yours included except dragons fire, sorry about that, not sure how I missed it. It is in the original order but I somehow scratched it from this new order. I do have the other 11 bottles on order for you though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks @ShaneW. Now I have to budget again... lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ShaneW (10/11/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> Thanks @ShaneW. Now I have to budget again... lol



I'll hold your order till you ready... I know this was a mess up


----------



## baksteen8168 (11/11/14)

But not your mess up.  I'll probably be ready when they arrive


----------



## Marzuq (11/11/14)

@ShaneW put me down for a 6mg 30ml maple eh


----------



## ShaneW (21/11/14)

Great news guys!

The Long lost package arrived today as well as the 2nd order via fedex. 

Will be sorting them this weekend and get back to those who placed pre-orders and loading the stock onto the site.

Plenty HHV stock to go around and I have some other news aswell... check the Juicy Joes forum shortly

Thanks once again for the patience on this one, I am truly sorry that you all had to wait so long for this!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Silver (21/11/14)

Marvellous news Shane!

Glad for you that the other package also arrived.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BhavZ (21/11/14)

Fantastic news Shane

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (21/11/14)

ShaneW said:


> Great news guys!
> 
> The Long lost package arrived today as well as the 2nd order via fedex.
> 
> ...


What a relief! That is some great news right there! You must be feeling pretty good right about now

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (21/11/14)

ShaneW said:


> Great news guys!
> 
> The Long lost package arrived today as well as the 2nd order via fedex.
> 
> ...


Woohoo! I am going to be sooooo poor next week, but woohoo!!

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (21/11/14)

Awesome news @ShaneW! Been waiting ages to try these juices


----------



## Marzuq (22/11/14)

ShaneW said:


> Great news guys!
> 
> The Long lost package arrived today as well as the 2nd order via fedex.
> 
> ...


Please advise when website has been updated as I may want to add another bottle of something to my order. Thanks


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/11/14)

Happy Days! My tobacco juices for me new converts will be on their way real soon!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Noddy (22/11/14)

Shane, glad the "lost" package eventually got delivered. 

If you have extra caramel apple tobacco, please let me know.


----------



## ShaneW (23/11/14)

At long last... HHV stock is loaded on the site 

I have sent everyone that I have down on the pre-order list a PM to confirm if they are still wanting. If I somehow missed your pre-order, I do apologise but there should be whatever you are needing available as I'm pretty well stocked.


----------



## ShaneW (23/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> Please advise when website has been updated as I may want to add another bottle of something to my order. Thanks



Done 



Noddy said:


> Shane, glad the "lost" package eventually got delivered.
> 
> If you have extra caramel apple tobacco, please let me know.



I do indeed in 6, 12 and 18mg

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (23/11/14)

ShaneW said:


> Done
> 
> 
> 
> I do indeed in 6, 12 and 18mg




Looks like I found my second option but it's not from heathers 

Would like a 6mg 30ml h1n1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eviltoy (23/11/14)

What's the ph vg ratio of the juices


----------



## ShaneW (23/11/14)

eviltoy said:


> What's the ph vg ratio of the juices


They are all 60/40 (VG/PG)

HHV work the other way around though so they are marked 40/60 (PG/VG)


----------



## johan (23/11/14)

@ShaneW do you have an ETA yet on the Alien Visions?


----------



## ShaneW (23/11/14)

johan said:


> @ShaneW do you have an ETA yet on the Alien Visions?



Hi Johan. Which AV are you looking for? I'll be restocked in around 2-3 weeks. 

Got Bobas, blend 4 and gorilla but Havana and gryphons are pretty much sold out.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (23/11/14)

ShaneW said:


> Hi Johan. Which AV are you looking for? I'll be restocked in around 2-3 weeks.
> 
> Got Bobas, blend 4 and gorilla but Havana and gryphons are pretty much sold out.



Thanks, I need some Gryphon's Breath (12mg) and/or Havana Gold when you reorder .


----------



## ShaneW (23/11/14)

johan said:


> Thanks, I need some Gryphon's Breath (12mg) and/or Havana Gold when you reorder .



I do still have 2 x 30ml and 2 x 18ml Havana gold 12mg. Gryphons I only have left in 6mg. 

I'll definitely be ordering a larger quantity of Havana and gryphons this time, they selling really well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eviltoy (23/11/14)

Will you be bringing some stock to ct with you?


----------



## ShaneW (23/11/14)

eviltoy said:


> Will you be bringing some stock to ct with you?



I'll have stock with me at the vape meet but other than that it will be run from EL until Jan


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (17/2/15)

For all you tobacco lovers, you gotta try Gaia from HHV. It's a bold and strong tobacco flavour. Loaded it on the Reo last night and I am really enjoying it. I got it in 18mg though and its a bit strong for me

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre (17/2/15)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> For all you tobacco lovers, you gotta try Gaia from HHV. It's a bold and strong tobacco flavour. Loaded it on the Reo last night and I am really enjoying it. I got it in 18mg though and its a bit strong for me


Thanks, one of the few from them I have not yet tried.


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (17/2/15)

Pleasure @Andre 
I was a bit skeptical about this one but to my amazement it's a wonderful flavoured juice!

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## ShaneW (17/2/15)

Thanks Imthiaz, glad you enjoying. It was also one of the last ones in their range that I tried and I was very impressed. Love the nutty undertone.


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (17/2/15)

Pleasure @ShaneW. I don't get any nutty undertones, just a bold tobacco & rich tobacco taste

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## huffnpuff (17/2/15)

Only started recently on HHV tobacco's and I'm solidly hooked. All are solid ADV juices

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (18/2/15)

I got my stock about 2 months back and only started on the 1st flavour on Sunday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy (18/2/15)

I'm also a Gaia fan. Another one I've really enjoyed is Pirates Booty


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (18/2/15)

Awesome @vaalboy! Glad you enjoying as well! If you don't mind me asking, how do you describe the flavour of Gaia?


----------



## Ricgt (18/2/15)

It's frightening how good Heavenly waffles is. Flavour profile is exactly as described if not better.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vaalboy (18/2/15)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Awesome @vaalboy! Glad you enjoying as well! If you don't mind me asking, how do you describe the flavour of Gaia?



I'm no flavour connoisseur by any means, but find it a solid tobacco which is not as dry to me as Huntsman

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (18/2/15)

Cool, thanks at @vaalboy. I also like it more than Huntsman


----------



## Kaizer (18/2/15)

May I ask, what setup are you guys running? I have Huntsman and Dark Horse and both taste the same to me.... Full on tobacco.

Maybe I need to change my build to whats working for your'll.


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (18/2/15)

@Kaizer, I am vaping it on a Reo Grand, 0.8/0.9 ohm coil, 7 wraps of flat ribbon Vapowire, normal cotton wick.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## vaalboy (18/2/15)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> @Kaizer, I am vaping it on a Reo Grand, 0.8/0.9 ohm coil, 7 wraps of flat ribbon Vapowire, normal cotton wick.



Almost a snap  @Imthiaz Khan 

I'm using ecowool doubled over, 5 wraps 27g ribbon kanthal @ 0.80 ohms also on a Grand

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Kaizer (18/2/15)

What attys are you guys running on your Grand?


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (18/2/15)

Great @vaalboy, true it almost the same setup. @Kaizer, maybe try the same/similar setup to see if it makes a difference.


----------



## vaalboy (20/2/15)

Kaizer said:


> What attys are you guys running on your Grand?



I'm running cyclones on both

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (20/2/15)

@Kaizer, I'm using the standard RM2.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

